# German Buy



## kfunky2000 (Aug 31, 2004)

Me and my Dad need to go Germany to buy an Audi A3 and a Mercedes C180 for the Nigerian marketsometime in January,2005. We already know that in Nigeria they drive on the left hand side but I just wanted you to recommend German sites where I can get cheap deals and cities where we can find these cars cheap.


----------

